# Bargain Book Finds: October 2011 (No Self Promotion, Please!)



## LisaW. (Jun 1, 2009)

$2.99 each


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Post your found bargain* books here.

Click here for the September 2011 bargain book thread

This thread is for all to post their Bargain book finds, no self-promotion please. Please do not link through other sites -- use KindleBoards affiliate or generic Amazon links.

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps people who check the thread whenever they see the "new post" indicator or who have the thread set up for "notify." Thanks for your consideration!

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Please do not post here or ask someone to do so on your behalf. You may post in the bargain book threads open to authors, found here:
I'd Buy That Book for a Buck
Bargain Books Under $3
(These links may also be found in the Book Bazaar Threadipedia & FAQ sticky thread.) Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. Thanks!

Tip: typing the title of the book in the post as well as adding the image will help people searching for the book!

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

*'bargain' generally means under $5 (inside US - price may vary in other countries) . . .but, buyer beware: prices can change without notice so look before you click!


----------



## I love books (Aug 12, 2011)

*Nice romances*


Ready for Marriage by Debbie Macomber $2.99


Some Kind of Wonderful by Barbara Freethy $3.99


----------



## adamfranklin (Oct 1, 2011)

I posted this this in the "free" area since you can get it that way if you buy direct. Or, if you are like me and like to get books direct from Amazon you can get this short for $0.99.


Michael J. Sullivan's Riyria Revelations is a great fast-paced fantasy adventure about a thief and a mercenary. The books are reminencent of Fahrd and the Grey Mouser -- light, fast-paced and funny. He has recently released a prequel. It is on sale on Amazon for $0.99 but also offered *free if bought direct*.

It's not necessary to have read the larger series, this short story is stand alone and provides a quick introduction into the more epic tale. For those who have read the series, it's interesting because it explains how Riyria met Albert who later becomes their liasion with the nobles.


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

$2.99

Looks like most of the books in the series are $2.99 or $3.99


----------



## adamfranklin (Oct 1, 2011)

This is a good first book in a fantasy series. I really enjoyed it and it's currently just $2.99 - a very nice deal.


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

$2.99


----------



## adamfranklin (Oct 1, 2011)

I've not yet read this one - but it is always highly ranked and has a lot of good reviews so my guess is it's a worthy read.


----------



## djgross (May 24, 2011)

A great debut from a retired LA cop. Only 99 cents!


----------



## I love books (Aug 12, 2011)

*Can You Keep a Secret * by Sophie Kinsella on sale for $1.99

A fun, light, entertaining read. I laughed quite a few times while reading this hilarious story. Highly recommend.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Historical Romance/historical fiction
World War II
1.99


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I found this (and other bargain books) for the Kindle listed on the Books on the Knob blog.

*Extremely Loud and Incredibly Close: A Novel*
Author: Jonathan Safran Foer

$3.19 *Now $2.99** (I hate it when Amazon plays these sorts of games with their pricing, but I won't obsess over 20 cents.)



There's a movie version coming soon with Tom Hanks and Sandra Bullock.





*


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

adamfranklin said:


> This is a good first book in a fantasy series. I really enjoyed it and it's currently just $2.99 - a very nice deal.


Shoot, I was too late. It's back up to $7.99...


----------



## csi912 (Jan 8, 2011)

Hey guys! If you're a fan of Rob MacGregor (author of seven Indiana Jones novels), he has a new young adult paranormal mystery out set on a modern Hopi Indian reservation. This book has a great mystery...folklore, Native American magic, and shapeshifters! It's the third book in the Edgar Award winning Will Lansa series, though you don't have to read the other two books to enjoy this one. It's a great read! You should definitely check it out.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

*AMAZON LINK: 100 Kindle Books for $3.99 or Less*

Seems to be a monthly promotion.

I bought this after sampling it:

*Bear, Otter, and the Kid
Author: TJ Klune

$2.99*


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Name of the Rose, Umberto Eco

$2.99


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Longitude, Dava Sobel
$2.99


----------



## Arlene Webb (Nov 2, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Rex-Rising-Eleis-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B005GZPOQE/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1318091251&sr=1-1

Rex Rising is one fantastic read which just went on sale. And, yippee, there's going to be a sequel.


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

Two excellent books now on sale:

 NOW $0.99 YA sci-fi romance/adventure

 NOW $2.99 Epic fantasy


----------



## I love books (Aug 12, 2011)

I just started reading Slim to None. This story really draws you in. It's currently no. 1 on Kindle for those who love a good fun read.

Slim to None by Jenny Gardiner $0.99


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

Found these two wonderful books at a bargain price: 

 at 99c!

 at $2.99


----------



## Lisa Lim (Mar 16, 2011)

The Hating Game and Watching Willow Watts by Talli Roland. I enjoy Brit chick lit and loved both these novels. Both are now on sale for 99 cents.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Hating-Game-ebook/dp/B004CLYIO2









http://www.amazon.com/Watching-Willow-Watts-ebook/dp/B005JE2IJI


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

This is the second book in the Stacy Justice series by Barbra Annino and it was amazing, even better than the first one and that is saying something!
It is only $3.99 and so worth every penny.



Super funny series! The first book, Opal Fire is only $2.99.


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

The Business of Death by Trent Jamison - UF trilogy for $7.99. The first two books are selling separately for $7.99 each so this is a great bundle deal from Orbit. This bundle includes Death Most Definite, Managing Death and the third book in the trilogy that was not separately published.


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

Pocket books PNR and UF sale currently on until Nov 1 - most are first books in series and all are $3.99. I'm going to put up two posts because there are too many to list in one. Here are the first 10.


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

Here are the second 9 from the Pocket Books sale:


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

Here's another set of UF/PNR deals from Simon and Schuster/Pocket Books. These are not part of the advertised $3.99 deal that I had gotten an email on, so I'm not sure when the price is going to go back up. These are the ones I have stumbled across on other posts - there may be more.

    

  

That last book doesn't show a title, but the book is called Zombies vs. Unicorns edited by Justine Larbalestier and Holly Black. It's a YA paranormal anthology in which every story (of course) either features zombies or unicorns.


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

Whoops, forgot some that I meant to mention in the last post. A couple of these are SF/F rather than UF or PNR.


----------



## StaceyHH (Sep 13, 2010)

$2.99 for a short time


----------



## tammijean (Oct 15, 2011)

I really loved WINTER'S AWAKENING: The Metahumans Emerge by: Karen Luellen

I am waiting on pins and needles for the sequel.


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

worktolive said:


> Whoops, forgot some that I meant to mention in the last post. A couple of these are SF/F rather than UF or PNR.


Chris Golden is a great fantasy/horror writer. Soulless is a great zombie ride


----------



## Sunset (Nov 10, 2010)

I was looking through the top 100 and found that this book I'd never heard of was #1. It might now be #2, but still surprising. It looks good!


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

*Roger Ebert's Movie Yearbook 2011

$2.99*


----------



## Ephany (Mar 9, 2009)

Two $1.99 books by R.L. Stine


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I found this (and other deals) on the Books on the Knob bargain blog:

*The Land of Later On ($2.99) by Anthony Weller*


----------



## Tim Greaton (Sep 8, 2011)

M.O.D. by JC Allen is a pretty good techno-thriller. It's currently just 99 cents for Kindle. I read and reviewed it a couple of weeks ago. A well-spent buck


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

Splintered Energy by Arlene Webb - sci-fi novel told in a very unique voice, is now on sale for 99c.


----------



## djgross (May 24, 2011)

I read Must Love Mistletoe a couple of years ago when it first came out. Right now the Kindle edition is 99 cents.


----------



## Jan Fischer Wade (Oct 24, 2011)

Harvest Moon by Krista Ball only 99cents!! At http://www.MuseItUpPublishing.com


----------



## djgross (May 24, 2011)

Dead Girls are Easy, the first book in Nicki Styx series, is only 99 cents! A great pre-Halloween read. This book has been on sale before at $1.99, so I don't know how long the 99 cent price will last.


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

"A Highly Technickel Memoir", by Shoshona Sumrall Frerking



A very well told tale blending magic and technology. Not sure how to categorize it: Urban Fantasy? Sci-fi/Fantasy?

Great read, wonderful voice.


----------



## Christopher Meeks (Aug 2, 2009)

IRON CITY by David Scott Milton. Read an excerpt here: http://kindlenationdaily.com/2011/10/kindle-nation-daily-bargain-book-alert-david-scott-miltons-iron-city-is-our-ebook-of-the-day-at-just-2-99-with-5-stars-on-1-review-and-heres-a-free-sample/


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

This was Nook's Daily Deal yesterday. Amazon price matched it today. I don't know if it's because I alerted them to the Nook price but I'd like to think so! 

The movie was awesome, so I'm very much looking forward to the book.

*$3.00*


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Terry Pratchett's first Discworld book, _The Color of Magic_, is available for pre-order at 99 cents (release date is 1 Nov. 2011). This edition includes "bonus material", which apparently includes a sample of the latest novel, _Snuff_.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

For November 2011 Bargain Books, go here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,89944.0.html

Betsy


----------

